# Converting an internal hard drive to an external backup



## Frankie (Oct 16, 2013)

I want to remove a 3.5 inch internal hard drive from a problematic (dying) desktop and use it as an external backup for a different PC via a USB 2 connection.  How do I prepare this hard drive for removal and re-use? 

My (few) friends frequently tell me that I know only enough to be dangerous.  You folks are apparently very knowledgeable individuals, and I would very much appreciate any assistance you can provide.  Perhaps you could just point me in the right direction for reference material, tutorials, etc. 

The hard drive in question is a 100GB Seagate ST3100011A  (Barracuda 7200.7).  According to Seagate's instructions on how to interpret their model numbers, the drive has a 2MB cache and an ATA (IDE?) interface.      

I've found a fairly highly-rated external enclosure (Rosewill RX355-U) from a reputable retailer that seems to fit my needs, but I am open to any alternatives you might suggest.

I am completely ignorant as to what I need to do to the hard drive before removal from its sick host.  Caches, partitions and the like are totally Greek to me.

I assume the Windows XP operating system installed on the drive will have to be removed at some point in the process, but there is data on the drive that I would like to preserve if possible.  The PC for which the hard drive will serve as a backup is running Windows 7.


----------



## erocker (Oct 16, 2013)

Frankie said:


> I've found a fairly highly-rated external enclosure (Rosewill RX355-U) from a reputable retailer that seems to fit my needs



Well, that's exactly what you need for what you want to do. 

When you plug the drive into another machine, you can just sort through what you want to keep and just delete the rest.


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 16, 2013)

It's pretty straightforward: put the drive in the enclosure, connect to another computer, copy your stuff and format it afterwards if you want. Once in the enclosure it  basically behaves as a USB stick.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 17, 2013)

Frankie said:


> I want to remove a 3.5 inch internal hard drive from a problematic (dying) desktop and use it as an external backup for a different PC via a USB 2 connection. How do I prepare this hard drive for removal and re-use?



just buy external case for hdd, umm its dying?
personally i wont use that, slower drive is ok but if its dying you risking your data if you store on that drive
i have 160gb hdd that wears out now it just sitting collecting dust  its better that you put important data than lost it coz drive failure


----------



## ste2425 (Oct 17, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> just buy external case for hdd, umm its dying?
> personally i wont use that, slower drive is ok but if its dying you risking your data if you store on that drive
> i have 160gb hdd that wears out now it just sitting collecting dust  its better that you put important data than lost it coz drive failure



Very good point, was it the desktop that was failing or the HDD?

You would just search through all the various folders till you get to the documents you want. I think when used as an external HDD you would start from the root of the drive. As if you clicked on my computer then C if you booted up from that HDD.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 17, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> Very good point, was it the desktop that was failing or the HDD?
> 
> You would just search through all the various folders till you get to the documents you want. I think when used as an external HDD you would start from the root of the drive. As if you clicked on my computer then C if you booted up from that HDD.



its from hdd, since it spinning unstable and it start to sound not as usual 
lucky i can move the data to other hdd


----------



## Frankie (Oct 17, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> Very good point, was it the desktop that was failing or the HDD?
> 
> You would just search through all the various folders till you get to the documents you want. I think when used as an external HDD you would start from the root of the drive. As if you clicked on my computer then C if you booted up from that HDD.



The hard drive itself is ok - it's the PC (motherboard) that's dying.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 17, 2013)

Spend a little extra $ on a USB 3.0 interface, you'll be glad in the long run.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 17, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> Spend a little extra $ on a USB 3.0 interface, you'll be glad in the long run.



+1, USB3 is way faster than USB 2.0. It becomes noticeable when you move ~10Gb on an almost daily basis


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 17, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> Spend a little extra $ on a USB 3.0 interface, you'll be glad in the long run.



+1
30mbps sucks.
unless your hdd is limited to that speed, go for a usb3.0


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 17, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> Spend a little extra $ on a USB 3.0 interface, you'll be glad in the long run.





Fourstaff said:


> +1, USB3 is way faster than USB 2.0. It becomes noticeable when you move ~10Gb on an almost daily basis





de.das.dude said:


> +1
> 30mbps sucks.
> unless your hdd is limited to that speed, go for a usb3.0



I don't think there are USB3 based IDE enclosures.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 17, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I don't think there are USB3 based IDE enclosures.



didnt read interface. doubt ide will exceed 30 anyways lol.


----------



## Vario (Oct 18, 2013)

Get a USB 3.0 Enclosure.  Get a new harddrive too, do you really want a back up drive being flaky?  if its just for simple file transfer its fine I guess. Heat kills harddrives and I've killed a few in enclosures that don't have active cooling. E sata is slower than usb 3.0 but has lower latencies, idk.   USB 3.0 is probably the way to go.

What i do to backup or transfer is I just take my hd out of a static bag in a box and plug it in sata when i want it then put it back in the bag.  Enclosures aren't 1337.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 18, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> didnt read interface. doubt ide will exceed 30 anyways lol.



IDE can do 133MB/s



if he can find USB 3.0, go for it. i suggest a new drive + enclosure in one, just because it will be faster and more reliable. the 100GB drive can always be installed as an INTERNAL backup drive in the new machine anyway.


----------

